# am I too young?....more



## ivan (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey buds I'm 13 and turning 14 in February 24th. I have been working out now and then but the last 1-2 months I started working out every day. First of all I'm 5'7 and 125lbs. I had 100lbs before I started working out 1-2 months ago. I know I could have put on double to triple of that but here is the thing I don't eat that much maybe 1800-2500 calories a day and don't get enough protein. I eat tuna as a source of protein and other meats. My question is am I too young I mean is it going to effect my health or something? Oh also I have a Crossbow which works just like a Bowflex. I use the crossbow for my chest and triceps and back muscles. I use free weights to work out my biceps. Using free weights I'm pretty weak because I can only workout using like 60-70 punds. Using the Crossbow I work my chest out with 100-120 pounds. Well I'l see ya later buds.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

ivan welcome to IM! 

im my opinion, yes 13-14 is too young to train with weights.


----------



## ivan (Feb 11, 2004)

Well my brother was training with wait since he was like 14 now he goes to Ballys Total Fitness and he's 16 going on 17 in May and I don't see any health problems with him he's about 6'0 and the only thing is he's lots stronger than me he can bench press the whole Crossbow which in crossbow weight is 255lbs. Thank you for welcoming me. Are we allowed to post pictures of ourselfes here?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 11, 2004)

there is a member's gallery and a member's pic forum, see the link in your post "gallery"? click it!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 11, 2004)

_ Age is set by the mind and...
oh, wait... you are too young to train with weights.. 
But you are not too young to learn, you can learn a lot now and when the time arrives you start in the best way possible. 
_


----------



## ivan (Feb 11, 2004)

Well there's no way I can stop now if I did I would have a heart attack or something because when I don't work out I feel like my body is like 400 punds.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 11, 2004)

....

Oh, and welcome to IM


----------



## NewWelshMuscle (Feb 12, 2004)

*Sentences might help*

Hey buds I'm 13 and turning 14 in February 24th. I have been working out now and then but the last 1-2 months I started working out every day. 

Techincally speaking, (this is according o the UK) you are on the borderline of training. The general consensus here is that exercise should be "non impact" until the age of 15 

First of all I'm 5'7 and 125lbs. I had 100lbs before I started working out 1-2 months ago. I know I could have put on double to triple of that but here is the thing I don't eat that much maybe 1800-2500 calories a day and don't get enough protein. I eat tuna as a source of protein and other meats. 

Am I to understand that you want to end up weighing between 150 and 175lbs? If so, be be aware that at the moment you are UNDERWEIGHT and there is a find line between being healthy and muscled 

My question is am I too young I mean is it going to effect my health or something? Oh also I have a Crossbow which works just like a Bowflex. I use the crossbow for my chest and triceps and back muscles. I use free weights to work out my biceps. Using free weights I'm pretty weak because I can only workout using like 60-70 punds. Using the Crossbow I work my chest out with 100-120 pounds. Well I'l see ya later buds.

The first thing you should have done is gone to your physican and asked them their advice, it is not too late to do that even now


----------



## Jake snake (Feb 12, 2004)

dude i'm 14 and i have been doing it for 4 years and i'm ripped ask any one at my school. it totaly fine infact the earlyer you do the better. it's probly best if you get a trainer so you know what you're doing. don't  over do it at first.


----------



## X Ring (Feb 12, 2004)

my brother is 15 now and really started when it was 14.  at 14 when he really started he was 5'9" and 170 lbs ish.  Now he is 6'1" and around 200.  I dont see why lifting, not really heavy low reps, could be a problem.  I say do it, just be smart, read and train ALL your muscles with equal intensity.


----------



## ivan (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok thanks but i dont want to ask my physician because I know what he'll tell me but I know I am underweight and I do eat pretty much. MAybe not calorie stuff but fatty yes.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 12, 2004)

My son starting wt training with my hubby and I when he was 13 1/2 yrs old.  With our guidance, he is not only cut but has added muscle as well.  I think the key is to NOT push yourself to lift heavy.  Lower wt and higher reps should work best at your age and not put possibly damaging stress on your growing bones and joints.

Here's a couple pics of my son http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/PicsCory/picscory_fitness.htm

Oh and welcome to IM


----------



## ivan (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, how old is your son now?


----------



## Superman1 (Feb 12, 2004)

Your never too young to get accustomed with the gym, depending on how far u take it.


----------



## KiDNotorious (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm about 17 years old, and starting working out when I just turned about 16. You dont want to push yourself to hard, but they're alot of way to stay fit besides lifting wieghts.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ivan *_
> Hey buds I'm 13 and turning 14 in February 24th. I have been working out now and then but the last 1-2 months I started working out every day. First of all I'm 5'7 and 125lbs. I had 100lbs before I started working out 1-2 months ago. I know I could have put on double to triple of that but here is the thing I don't eat that much maybe 1800-2500 calories a day and don't get enough protein. I eat tuna as a source of protein and other meats. My question is am I too young I mean is it going to effect my health or something? Oh also I have a Crossbow which works just like a Bowflex. I use the crossbow for my chest and triceps and back muscles. I use free weights to work out my biceps. Using free weights I'm pretty weak because I can only workout using like 60-70 punds. Using the Crossbow I work my chest out with 100-120 pounds. Well I'l see ya later buds.




I say go for it, I don't see a problem health wise but I don't recomend trying to eat for size at the moment, your body will be changing over the next couple of years anyhow, metabolism will be all over the place, worry about form and learning all that you can as you go right now. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Superman1 (Feb 17, 2004)

Your right,  practice PROPER FORM at a young age and don't go for mass.  This will help you down the line with lifting.  You are never too young to get familiar with the gym.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ivan *_
> Thanks, how old is your son now?


He's 16 now and we still keep a close eye on how much weight he tries to do.  We try to keep him at the lower weights with higher reps for longer then an adult would.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

if ur in athletics here, its mandatory to lift weight during your athletic period

so most kids at my school started lifting at age 12 or 13


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

oh and they go "heavy" (heavy for them anyway)

they dont do light 30 % of their max for sets of 8 or anything

they have to do as much as 70% of their max


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 17, 2004)

not only that but they do heavy bench EVERYDAY
and heavy squat EVERYDAY

dumb bastard coaches...thats why i got out after middle school
they dont overtrain as much in highschool but they still over do it


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2004)

Most High School coaches are idiots when it comes to wt lifting


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 18, 2004)

if you read my post then you would see that the junior high coaches were worse...
what pisses me off tho
is that i know, that they know better!

Some coaches used to be/are powerlifters that are very strong and big

And others sport very defined and buff physics...so i dunno


----------

